# WHAT THE....



## Clouder (25/6/18)

HOWDY PEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Been a long time!

I've been out of the vaping scene for some time now (been regularly on here though), however, I AM STILL VAPING!

Couple of new stuff on the market I see!

I need to know a couple of things....

Wat de hel is 'n Pod and what of earth is nick salts???

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/18)

Welcome back @Clouder !

A Pod System is a small vaping device - typically aimed at portability and convenience
Juice usually stored in a little pod - when its finished you put a new pod in.

Nic Salts are juices with a different kind of nicotine. Supposed to get absorbed into your system faster - but without the harsh throat hit on the vape itself. Popular for these pod devices. I am not a big fan because I prefer strong throat hit  But many folk like nic salts.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouder (25/6/18)

Silver said:


> Welcome back @Clouder !
> 
> A Pod System is a small vaping device - typically aimed at portability and convenience
> Juice usually stored in a little pod - when its finished you put a new pod in.
> ...



GREAT TO BE BACK @Silver !!!

So is the salts actually ejuice? I see 50MG... that must be terrible!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (25/6/18)

Clouder said:


> HOWDY PEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Been a long time!
> 
> ...


Hey @Clouder!

Good to see you again! I'll be brief... Pod systems lack flavour, you can't sub-ohm nic salts.

Hope this answers your questions!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (25/6/18)

Nic salts has a very smootg throat hit, and its absorbed more quickly, giving u the satisfaction of a normal cigarette. Usually comes in 20 or 35 or 50mg nic. A pod device is a small device, built in battery usually 650mah. U buy pods which just click into the battery, it has a coil in usually 1ohm. U fill the pod with nic salt juice or any other 50/50 vg pg high nic juice. Some pod systems like twisp cue, u buy pods that has juice in already, usually 2mls. They are very costly, R45 a pod. But should last a few days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/18)

Clouder said:


> GREAT TO BE BACK @Silver !!!
> 
> So is the salts actually ejuice? I see 50MG... that must be terrible!?



Yip, the nic salts ejuice is ready to vape ejuice.
I've seen that several of the juicemakers have already made nic salt versions of their popular juices.

As @bjorncoetsee said above - it might be a high nic concentration - but its supposed to have a smooth throat hit (i.e. low throat hit) - so that its a pleasing vape - but then you get a much higher cumulative nic loading. I think it can help with those converts struggling with the nicotine withdrawal when stopping smoking. 

But I will say again - I have tried them a bit - and I found them too smooth for me. I like it a bit rougher - so I prefer 18mg normal nic for the higher throat hit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/6/18)

And some, like myself and @Rob Fisher cannot stand the taste of nic salts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (25/6/18)

Everyone said I couldn't, but I got through my 1st day with no stinkies on 3 and 5mg juice, at 40W in two Zeus tanks. I vaped a hell of a lot of juice, but I made it. Don't think I'll run down the nic salts rabbit hole.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/18)

Andre said:


> And some, like myself and @Rob Fisher cannot stand the taste of nic salts.



Nic Salts suck noogies!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (25/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Everyone said I couldn't, but I got through my 1st day with no stinkies on 3 and 5mg juice, at 40W in two Zeus tanks. I vaped a hell of a lot of juice, but I made it. Don't think I'll run down the nic salts rabbit hole.



Congrats @Viper_SA !


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/6/18)

I vape nic salts when not home. I have stopped carrying my mods when out, I only carry a nice salt device with me. 
Yes nic salts lack flavour but the nic hit is awesome, few puffs and u are done !! Perfect for driving or when u don't have much time to vape. 
Get a refillable pod system like the aspire breeze and u don't have to worry about buying expensive pods. These devices double as a stealth vape too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (25/6/18)

Silver said:


> I like it a bit rougher - so I prefer 18mg normal nic for the higher throat hit.


Is this how you vape @Silver. some rough stuff

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Silver (25/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Is this how you vape @Silver. some rough stuff



Lol, @Dietz, thats classic!
Naked under the Vapeeee
hahahaha

No, not like that
hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (26/6/18)

I think I might have to give it a try!


----------



## RainstormZA (26/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Everyone said I couldn't, but I got through my 1st day with no stinkies on 3 and 5mg juice, at 40W in two Zeus tanks. I vaped a hell of a lot of juice, but I made it. Don't think I'll run down the nic salts rabbit hole.


Well done , man! That's how I quitted too.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (26/6/18)

Andre said:


> And some, like myself and @Rob Fisher cannot stand the taste of nic salts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Clouder (27/6/18)

Morning people!

Right! We got some nic salts juice Yesterday, I have to say, I was pleasantly surprised by it. Albeit a bit strong (got 40mg). Will get some 24mg also

I think the salts will work better for me than normal e-juice... I THINK SO!

Time will tell!

Only thing is I don't like to ohm+ and I don't vape MTL at all! But there is hope that the whole salts thing might improve over time.

I also got some 6mg NCV Apex. I love NCV and I sure as hell love Apex now! Now I need to try Trinity Ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

